# Dead grass from dog pee



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

I have heard there is a product, but I have always had success simply digging down 6-8 inches, flipping it so the dead sod is now covered with the topsoil, chopping it up to level, adding it little more topsoil, seed, and starter fertilizer. Cover with a little peat moss to keep the bird out, moisture in.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Tribe fan,
I had the rototiller out today so I tilled it up, raked out the sod clumps, added topsoil, and then I will seed and cover with peat moss. Where did ya learn the peat moss trick? we used to use it in the landscape industry for smaller areas. Just got to make sure you water properly cuz that stuff can hold some moisture. Go Tigers!


----------



## Hoopscoach (Apr 25, 2010)

I have had the same problem with my dog and have never really found a solution. One thing that I have tried and does seem to work a little bit is to have a hose hooked up and ready and to spray the area the dog urinates on right away. As far as fixing the soil, I would dig it up, mix in some fresh soil, seed, starter fertilizer and water it twice a day for about two weeks. I have also used the patchmaster stuff which seems to work great at first but then died.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I have never addressed the dead pee spots in my yard. They have always only been a problem this time of year when the grass is not fully recovered from winter. Once I start mowing regularly, those spots fill in on their own. Some people like to fertilize, weed etc., but I try to be as hands off as possible with the lawn care. In the end, it always grows and it's always green.


----------



## kerry42 (Nov 3, 2009)

Try some gypsum pellets added to the area it will help neutralize the spot from the pee also works for salt burns . Good luck


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

pour beer on it.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Still haven't figured out why the dog pee burns the grass and mine doesn't.


----------



## Stillwerkin (Nov 24, 2008)

We have the same problem(with a small dog): First thing he does is go out to the nearest vertical thing and wizz on it. 

Went through a couple years of replacing small border plants before changing strategy.
Hopefully it's been solved by putting a decorative rock, solar light, and lavender/creeping ground cover up front and center for him. 
Behind that are butterfly bushes and larger plants.

I've seem places shaded by (large pines) where grass simply won't take hold. Walk on it, and it pops off.
It seems to be a wet-clay area with harder soil and little sun.

Digging down, and mixing in organic material would help with the drainage. 
-Use peat, sand, and/or 1yr+old multch(brand new actually takes nitrogen out of the soil) to aireate. 
-If you dig when wet and it clumps on the shovel and shoes, it's still not light enough.


----------



## bobssurfin (Aug 28, 2009)

I get the same dead patches in my lawn from dog pee. It's the female dogs and not the males. Something diff about female dog pee. I tried simply scratching up the areas and it worked but not 100%. Turning the soil over and seeding/watering helps.


----------



## Jersey Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

it's from an excess amount of nitrogen in the urine.
The female sqauats in the middle of the lawn, while the male goes up against something and the urine gets distributed more.
Simply watering the area after the dog goes will help. Of course that means you have to see the dog go.


----------

